# KFC is a ripoff.



## Robert59 (Oct 28, 2021)

We paid 42.00 dollars for one bucket of chicken and one cole slaw and one mashed potatoes. No biscuits.


----------



## Devi (Oct 28, 2021)

Wow, that's a lot. Imagine how much food you could cook with $42.00 (and it would probably be better for you.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 28, 2021)

That's why I stopped going there. The last time when I saw the price, I left without buying went to Walmart (next door) and bought their fried chicken (in their hot food deli), coleslaw and package of rolls (instead of biscuits, but could have gone to the back of the store for refrigerated biscuits). I think it was about $12. at that time.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 28, 2021)

Devi said:


> food you could cook... would probably be better for you


No doubt


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 28, 2021)

The lady that lives with me bought this and paid for it. Myself I would never pay 42.00 for this kind of chicken.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 28, 2021)

One man's ripoff is another man's treat! 

I make the rounds of the fast-food joints about once a year when I have a coupon and a craving.

If I'm looking to save money I stay home and scramble a couple of eggs.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 28, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> We paid 42.00 dollars for one bucket of chicken and one cole slaw and one mashed potatoes. No biscuits.


It's not just KFC....Every one of these Fast food joints, and restaurants have hiked their prices substantially over the past year.  I did some price checking a few weeks ago, on the internet, and found that most places have raised their prices by at least 40%....some as high as 70%.  What used to be a quick $3 snack at McDonalds is now over $5.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Oct 28, 2021)

We were using  Doordash for a few quick dinners.  The fees, tip almost doubled the price, let alone the extra profit for the items.  Since quit went to preparing my meals using a more 'Spartan' approach.  Natural ingredients, no processed and stuff readily available.


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Uptosnuff (Oct 28, 2021)

Don M. said:


> It's not just KFC....Every one of these Fast food joints, and restaurants have hiked their prices substantially over the past year.  I did some price checking a few weeks ago, on the internet, and found that most places have raised their prices by at least 40%....some as high as 70%.  What used to be a quick $3 snack at McDonalds is now over $5.


Yep, I am seeing the same thing.  I don't go to McDonalds anymore and haven't been to a KFC in years.  For me, it's the quality of fast food that has gone downhill as well as the price hikes.  I used to love KFC, both the original and the extra crispy and the coleslaw and the biscuits.  No longer.  

I keep seeing long lines at a lot of the fast foods though.  I would think the price hike would have an effect but it hasn't seemed to yet, anyway.


----------



## old medic (Oct 28, 2021)

I'll treat myself to a Bojangles steak biscuit meal about once every other week...
Its up nearly 20% 
Waffle house was a regular go to at work, but between price increase and slashing the menu  selection...
ain't been there in 2 months


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 28, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> We paid 42.00 dollars for one bucket of chicken and one cole slaw and one mashed potatoes. No biscuits.


10 piece bucket  on sale here for 12.99.  No side dishes tho.

Does it ever go on sale there?


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 28, 2021)

Since KFC is a franchise, I wonder if the franchisee can set the price to whatever they want.  If so, it may vary from location to location, and be whatever the market can bear.


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2021)

They have to pay for all those TV commercials.


----------



## Judycat (Oct 28, 2021)

Nachos Bel Grande is $3.29 at Taco Bell.  I love that stuff and am too lazy to make them myself.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 28, 2021)

Since Covid started I never go to restaurants so I have no problem with rip-offs.  Don't want to be served by masked bandits, don't want to eat unhealthy food, don't want to watch their sports channels with TV all over the place and don't want to listen to all the noise.   I eat at home, save my money and I am looking forward when the interest rates will start going up.   You might say I'm a pretty happy stay at home guy when it comes to eating.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Oct 28, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> Since Covid started I never go to restaurants so I have no problem with rip-offs.  Don't want to be served by masked bandits, don't want to eat unhealthy food, don't want to watch their sports channels with TV all over the place and don't want to listen to all the noise.   I eat at home, save my money and I am looking forward when the interest rates will start going up.   You might say I'm a pretty happy stay at home guy when it comes to eating.


Me too! I haven't had a restaurant meal since COVID started. That's almost two years. Don't miss it one bit. I enjoy my home cooking which is far healthier. 

So restaurants can jack up the prices as much as needed. I just hope the workers have gotten a decent raise.


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2021)

Good, God! Over here you get a whole meal for that money at KFC.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 28, 2021)

I know KFC's prices have become ridiculous.  I rarely go there or to any other fast food places anymore and not just because of the price.  The quality of the food is sadly lacking, too.  Often, they get the orders wrong, too, and when you get home you find out and it's disappointing.  So, once in awhile I get a delivery from my favorite pizza shop which is a bit higher than most pizza places.  The food there is very good, though.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 28, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> We paid 42.00 dollars for one bucket of chicken and one cole slaw and one mashed potatoes. No biscuits.


And there's very little meat on those chicken bones these days.


----------



## MrPants (Oct 28, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> And there's very little meat on those chicken bones these days.


I call it '_shrinkflation_'. Another way of increasing profits!
I haven't been able to buy a pound of bacon in years yet, did the price go down? The candy bar I bought years ago is now a mere shadow of its former self. The list goes on and on.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 28, 2021)

KFC did offer a chicken pot pie that was pretty good if you were lucky enough to get one with more than a couple bites of chicken. We very rarely eat fast food.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 28, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> We paid 42.00 dollars for one bucket of chicken and one cole slaw and one mashed potatoes. No biscuits.


Besides the high prices fast foods have risen to, we consistently have the problem of not getting all we ordered, or the order being plainly wrong (bare hot dogs instead of chili dogs). This happens over 50% of the time -- a huge increase of mistakes made since Covid started.

I look at the prices at KFC and think about getting a bucket because I don't cook fried foods and I love fried chicken. But I can't bring myself to pull the trigger, even at the thought of all those leftovers. So I end up getting an individual box instead.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 28, 2021)

MrPants said:


> I call it '_shrinkflation_'. Another way of increasing profits!
> I haven't been able to buy a pound of bacon in years yet, did the price go down? The candy bar I bought years ago is now a mere shadow of its former self. The list goes on and on.


I especially hate it when manufacturers don't change the packaging when they decrease the contents ... I think that is dishonest. I guess they hope people don't notice. My question to them is how stupid do you think we are. Of course I noticed when 9" cake (mix) layers weren't as high, and using an 8" pan didn't help much. Many more examples, but I'm sure you've all noticed them already.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 28, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> Since Covid started I never go to restaurants so I have no problem with rip-offs.  Don't want to be served by masked bandits, don't want to eat unhealthy food, don't want to watch their sports channels with TV all over the place and don't want to listen to all the noise.   I eat at home, save my money and I am looking forward when the interest rates will start going up.   You might say I'm a pretty happy stay at home guy when it comes to eating.


Unfortunately, as rare restaurant patron, my daughter is often too tired to cook. She orders food on Door Dash. Often, I just make a sandwich or have a bowl of soup, or eggs. Door Dash ... don't get me started!


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 28, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Nachos Bel Grande is $3.29 at Taco Bell.  I love that stuff and am too lazy to make them myself.


I like Taco Bell, too. Unfortunately, even though my order is place saying "no sour cream", 90% of the time, there is sour cream on my food. I hate the stuff. I think it is mainly because the vast majority of people like it, so they are (understandably) making up the orders by rote.


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2021)

Door Dash and Grub Hub aren't available where I live. Some local pizza places deliver, though.


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 28, 2021)

Don M. said:


> It's not just KFC....Every one of these Fast food joints, and restaurants have hiked their prices substantially over the past year.  I did some price checking a few weeks ago, on the internet, and found that most places have raised their prices by at least 40%....some as high as 70%.  What used to be a quick $3 snack at McDonalds is now over $5.


The 3 dollar bundle is still three dollars here


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 28, 2021)

old medic said:


> I'll treat myself to a Bojangles steak biscuit meal about once every other week...
> Its up nearly 20%
> Waffle house was a regular go to at work, but between price increase and slashing the menu  selection...
> ain't been there in 2 months


Just reassure me, so I can dream of the food. Do they still sell hash browns scattered, smothered and covered? Pecan pie?  Pecan waffles?

I am such a pig at Waffle House, which I go to when I'm in Atlanta. I celebrate being there by ordering 3 eggs, raisin toast, 3 orders of hash browns, a pecan waffle, pecan pie, and drink multiple cups of coffee. If I added just one more selection, I'd have to live there - and I'd be happy as a hog in mud.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> View attachment 191610


I've found that to be true. I have to point out to many people that my diet is a lifelong eating plan. 

That was pre-covid and pre-cancer. Chemo side effects caused me to have no appetite at all. It also caused mildly spiced food to burn my tongue and most other foods to taste vile. For awhile, I had to eat a lot of sweet food because that is all that was palatable. My oncologist said just get in the calories. It was hard to eat like that only because for years I had so severely curtailed all sweets, given that I don't have much of a sweet tooth. But the sweet tooth I lacked came roaring into place.

Things are much better with my taste buds now. I have to careful about mildly hot spices. Like Taco Bell Fire Sauce - love that stuff but it still burns my tongue, but not as much. And my sweet tooth went away. Mind you, I cannot resist my own sweet things baking. Luckily I am lazy and just daydream about it.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> Door Dash and Grub Hub aren't available where I live. Some local pizza places deliver, though.


Trust me, not having Door Dash is a real money saver. All my kids love it and I suspect they use it for nearly every meal. 

I hate wasting money. I admit I do so sometimes, but that is in retrospect. I could handle one Door Dash order per month, given that I can't go outside of my home except to medical appointments. 

I keep in mind my biggest waste of money lately. I bought a large, well-rated, microwave for $120. I bought a stove for around $600. I decided I should not have bought either, since we have a household of only two people. So I bought a toaster/convection oven for $141. With this, I wouldn't need the stove. I replaced the huge microwave with one for $35. This means my very limited counter space is put to best use.

Except why did I go all scattered brained with these purchases? Usually I way overthink things. I'll blame it on chemo brain. It's still embarrassing especially since these purchases were made in a six month period.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 28, 2021)

I kinda like KFC!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 28, 2021)

Now that I’ve moved beyond my phobia of the technology used to order fast food I find it to be a good value for me as an occasional treat.

It’s much cheaper and healthier for me to buy a reasonable sized portion of fast food than it is to buy all of the things needed to make them from scratch.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 28, 2021)

I love the KFC here but don't go much.  I like the original with that great coleslaw and a biscuit.  The price is still the same right now.  I might need to order some before it goes up like the other places.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 28, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> We paid 42.00 dollars for one bucket of chicken and one cole slaw and one mashed potatoes. No biscuits.



That is a huge price for that.
I wonder what those cooked rotisserie chickens in the grocery store, cost?

Or if they even have them that way, now.  I don't know. I don't eat them, But I just wondered, if it's still an option, for you, Robert, or for other people.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 28, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> The 3 dollar bundle is still three dollars here



That is reassuring! 
But is there still anything in that bundle, Aneeda? 

_I'm just joking. You know me, _@Aneeda72


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 28, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> Trust me, not having Door Dash is a real money saver. All my kids love it and I suspect they use it for nearly every meal.
> 
> I hate wasting money. I admit I do so sometimes, but that is in retrospect. I could handle one Door Dash order per month, given that I can't go outside of my home except to medical appointments.
> 
> ...


Ive never used any food delivery service except my husband.  The ONE THING that man is ALWAYS willing to do, is get take out and bring most of it home.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 28, 2021)

Kaila said:


> That is reassuring!
> But is there still anything in that bundle, Aneeda?
> 
> _I'm just joking. You know me, _@Aneeda72


Depends on if I picked it up or husband picked it up.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 28, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> We paid 42.00 dollars for one bucket of chicken and one cole slaw and one mashed potatoes. No biscuits.


Unfortunately, I'd pay more, for a bucket of their Kentucky Fried Skin

But, my lady, controller of the food budget, sez* 'no way'*

I've offered to pay outa the general fund.....got the look

I know better than to toy with that

Meanwhile;

More, please, Colonel, sir


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 28, 2021)

Kaila said:


> That is a huge price for that.
> I wonder what those cooked rotisserie chickens in the grocery store, cost?
> 
> Or if they even have them that way, now.  I don't know. I don't eat them, But I just wondered, if it's still an option, for you, Robert, or for other people.


You can eat a couple of meals from that, and then use the rest (including bones) to make soup.


----------



## old medic (Oct 29, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> Just reassure me, so I can dream of the food. Do they still sell hash browns scattered, smothered and covered? Pecan pie?  Pecan waffles?
> 
> I am such a pig at Waffle House, which I go to when I'm in Atlanta. I celebrate being there by ordering 3 eggs, raisin toast, 3 orders of hash browns, a pecan waffle, pecan pie, and drink multiple cups of coffee. If I added just one more selection, I'd have to live there - and I'd be happy as a hog in mud.


I'm not sure about the Pecan Waffles, But there pies disappeared years ago....
My last meal there was bacon 1/4 cheese plate, scattered covered and topped and coffee.....  $12


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Unfortunately, I'd pay more, for a bucket of their Kentucky Fried Skin
> 
> But, my lady, controller of the food budget, sez* 'no way'*
> 
> ...



We don't feel sorry for you, regarding this, Gary O.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 29, 2021)

MrPants said:


> I call it '_shrinkflation_'. Another way of increasing profits!
> I haven't been able to buy a pound of bacon in years yet, did the price go down? The candy bar I bought years ago is now a mere shadow of its former self. The list goes on and on.


If you want to talk abot shrinkflation, I sure would like a photo of a MacDonald burger in 1990 and a photo of the same type of burger today in 2021.  Ha! Them burgers sure as hack are gettin' smaller and smaller as the years roll by.

I bought a yogurt and it said 650 ml on the container.  I went to the garbage where I had a yogurt container from about 2 years ago that I used for cleaning tools.  Sure enough it said 800 ml.  The folks that make some of these for sale sure are sneaky.  I guess they figure that in a fast paced society where no one seems to have enough time, nobody is going to notice.  Ha, I noticed!


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Oct 29, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> If you want to talk abot shrinkflation, I sure would like a photo of a MacDonald burger in 1990 and a photo of the same type of burger today in 2021.  Ha! Them burgers sure as hack are gettin' smaller and smaller as the years roll by.


I guess you did not hear that portions control is good for everyone's health. At least McDonald's is listening.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 29, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> If you want to talk abot shrinkflation, I sure would like a photo of a MacDonald burger in 1990 and a photo of the same type of burger today in 2021.  Ha! Them burgers sure as hack are gettin' smaller and smaller as the years roll by.


Which is a good thing


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 29, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> If you want to talk abot shrinkflation, I sure would like a photo of a MacDonald burger in 1990 and a photo of the same type of burger today in 2021.  Ha! Them burgers sure as hack are gettin' smaller and smaller as the years roll by.


If you think MacDonald's burgers are small now, you should have seen them when they were just starting out; a sliver of meat, a couple pickle slices and some ketchup.  If I remember right, it was 25 cents.  That was in the mid 50's.  It's still there and still selling burgers.

Our first apartment was a short walk to the very first Taco Bell.  I don't remember being overly impressed with it.  The building is still there and there is talk of restoring it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 31, 2021)

I was at a new place recently and had a very good beef sandwich but they wanted $32 for 12chicken wings!! The place is called "OMG" and now I know why. I paid $16 for a dozen wings at a place a week before this place.


----------

